# bose 321 audio question



## jdell33 (Jan 18, 2009)

I purchased a Bose 321 series III and have a audio question. I have a scientific atlanta 8300 cable box and a panasonic TH42PX60U TV. My concern is the audio for the CBL/TV and my connectons. The BOSE is working well but here are the connections I have used and the different settings. I have used an optical cord on the back of the Bose 321 and connected it to the cbl box. I have changed the settings on the cable box from HDMI audio to Dolby 5.1 and back. The Dolby works OK but have to adjust the volume. I'm curious on what the difference between the HDMI setting and the Dolby 5.1. On my TV I also have an optical output and many different settings for the audio. The Bose 321 instructions were vague and more or less just said that the hook up should be to the cable box. Would the TV give as good audio or maybe better than the cable box?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Running HDMI into the TV and then outputting optical back to the Bose will only give you stereo because of a limitation place on the audio output by the movie industry. If you want digital surround sound, run optical from your cable box to your Bose.


----------

